

The Physics of Putting  - cwan
http://www.freakonomics.com/2011/07/25/the-physics-of-putting/

======
bartonfink
I'm fairly sure you're not supposed to walk along your putting line in golf
because it can subtly change the curvature of the green. I know you're not
supposed to step within a foot or two of the hole, and there could be enough
break in that distance to make a putt miss.

I'm not sure if it's simply etiquette or if there is a little-known rule that
penalizes you for doing so, but using your feet to detect a break seems, to
me, to be a questionable practice in anything approaching a serious game.

------
serichsen
OK, so what _is_ the method?

